# Xbox One game “DVR” features available to Xbox Live Gold members only



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One game “DVR” features available to Xbox Live Gold members only*

Xbox One users who which to use the console’s new game DVR feature will need to have an Xbox Live Gold Account. 










While expected and not really earth shattering news, the news was confirmed today to One Hit Pixel by a Microsoft spokesperson. 

The DVR system in the console captures five minutes of gameplay which can be shared with friends online.

Microsoft also noted that its OneGuide feature, which outlines what’s on TV and trending in the Xbox Live community, will also be limited to Gold members. 

More Gold only features are outlined by Microsoft here. 

Xbox One is launching this fall.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This would make sense considering the additional monthly charge for live gold members would bring in more revenue. 

I do wonder out of curiosity what percentage of players on the Microsoft systems are live gold members? It would be interesting to see this number. Wonder if it is on their financial records?


----------

